# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ⚫ "" دانشگاه شهید رجایی تهران"" سوال مهم!

## parham7983

درود دوستان
این دانشگاه شهید رجایی
رشته های مخصوص استان های مختلف رو داره(بومی منظورمه) 
مثل برق مکانیک کامپیوتر ریاضی فیزیک و... 
آیا فارغ التحصیلان این دانشگاه
یعنی تربیت دبیر شهیدرجایی
به عنوان معلم جذب آموزش و پرورش میشن یا نه؟؟؟؟ 
موقع دانشجویی مزایای دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو دارن؟ 
مثل حقوق و...

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
بله فرهنگیانه دیگه سه سال تحصیل میکنید هرماهم حقوق میگیرید بعد سه سال میرید محل خدمتتون .

----------


## parham7983

> سلام 
> بله فرهنگیانه دیگه سه سال تحصیل میکنید هرماهم حقوق میگیرید بعد سه سال میرید محل خدمتتون .


دبیریش 3 ساله یا آموزش ابتدایی.؟؟

----------


## ha.hg

> دبیریش 3 ساله یا آموزش ابتدایی.؟؟


هردوش  کلا 4ساله که ولی سه سالش توی دانشگاه سال اخر هم درس میخونید و هم سرکلاس تدریس میکنید 
اگه میخواید دقیق ترشو از خواهرم بپرسم از همکاراش چندتاشون فرهنگیان بودن.

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام 
> بله فرهنگیانه دیگه سه سال تحصیل میکنید هرماهم حقوق میگیرید بعد سه سال میرید محل خدمتتون .


خیر همون ۴ ساله من خودم رجایی هستم
در طبقه بندی هم رجایی جزو فرهنگیان مجسوب نمیشه چون زیر نظر وزارت علومه اما وابسته به آموزش و پرورشه برای همینم کسری حقوق در دوران تحصیل و غیره ندارن
واحدایی هم که پاس میکنیم بیشتره

----------


## Shah1n

> درود دوستان
> این دانشگاه شهید رجایی
> رشته های مخصوص استان های مختلف رو داره(بومی منظورمه) 
> مثل برق مکانیک کامپیوتر ریاضی فیزیک و... 
> آیا فارغ التحصیلان این دانشگاه
> یعنی تربیت دبیر شهیدرجایی
> به عنوان معلم جذب آموزش و پرورش میشن یا نه؟؟؟؟ 
> موقع دانشجویی مزایای دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو دارن؟ 
> مثل حقوق و...


بله جذب میشن
مزایای بیشتری هم دارن
مثل کسر نشدن حقوق در دوران تحصیل که فرهنگیانا برا دانشجو های خوابگاهی ۴۵ درصد و دانشجو های ترددی ۲۵ درصد کسری دارن اما رجایی نداره
البته پول خوابگاه و غذا رو دستی میگیرن که به ۴۵ درصد نمیرسه و خیلی کمتره

----------


## V_buqs

دوستان توی لیست دانشگاه ها خورده
دانشگاه تهران محل تحصیل قم 
کسی خبر داره اینا به چه صورتی هستن؟

----------


## Shah1n

> دوستان توی لیست دانشگاه ها خورده
> دانشگاه تهران محل تحصیل قم 
> کسی خبر داره اینا به چه صورتی هستن؟


دانشکده مربوطه‌ش توی قمه
بعضیاش پردیسه خودگردانه و بعضیاش دولتی
ولی در نهایت اسم همون دانشگاه میره تو مدرکش
مثلا دانشگاه خوارزمی بعضی رشته هاش تهرانه بعضیاش کرجه اما در هر صورت یه دانشگاهه فقط محل تحصیلش یه شهر دیگه س
و خب طبیعتا امکاناتش کمتره و اونایی که تهران هستن رتبه بهتری میخان نسبت به اونایی که محل تحصیلشون یه شهر دیگه س

----------


## V_buqs

> دانشکده مربوطه‌ش توی قمه
> بعضیاش پردیسه خودگردانه و بعضیاش دولتی
> ولی در نهایت اسم همون دانشگاه میره تو مدرکش
> مثلا دانشگاه خوارزمی بعضی رشته هاش تهرانه بعضیاش کرجه اما در هر صورت یه دانشگاهه فقط محل تحصیلش یه شهر دیگه س
> و خب طبیعتا امکاناتش کمتره و اونایی که تهران هستن رتبه بهتری میخان نسبت به اونایی که محل تحصیلشون یه شهر دیگه س


الان بنظرت ارزش داره همین محل تحصیل قم رو انتخاب کنم؟
آخرش تو مدرک مینویسه دانشگاه تهران یا یه چیز دیگه مینویسه؟

----------


## Shah1n

> الان بنظرت ارزش داره همین محل تحصیل قم رو انتخاب کنم؟
> آخرش تو مدرک مینویسه دانشگاه تهران یا یه چیز دیگه مینویسه؟


ارزش داره
تو مدرک مینویسه تهران
ولی به نظرم دانشگاه اصفهان تبریز و فردوسی از این پردیس فارابی قم بهتر باشه چون شما اگه دنبال کار هم هستی باید یه شهر بزرگ باشی تا بتونی پیشرفت کنی صرفا مدرک ملاک نیست
البته هنوز وقت هست سعی کن خود تهران قبول شی

----------


## thanks god

> بله جذب میشن
> مزایای بیشتری هم دارن
> مثل کسر نشدن حقوق در دوران تحصیل که فرهنگیانا برا دانشجو های خوابگاهی ۴۵ درصد و دانشجو های ترددی ۲۵ درصد کسری دارن اما رجایی نداره
> البته پول خوابگاه و غذا رو دستی میگیرن که به ۴۵ درصد نمیرسه و خیلی کمتره



سلام داداش
میشه بی زحمت بگید با رتبه چند و چه ترازی موفق به ورود به این دانشگاه شدید؟؟؟ به طور تقریبی حداکثر تا چه رتبه ای پذیرش دارند؟؟؟ {رشته ریاضی}

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام داداش
> میشه بی زحمت بگید با رتبه چند و چه ترازی موفق به ورود به این دانشگاه شدید؟؟؟ به طور تقریبی حداکثر تا چه رتبه ای پذیرش دارند؟؟؟ {رشته ریاضی}


کارنامه و مصاحبه م تو انجمن هست یه سرچ ساده بکن
اگه اشتباه نکنم رتبه منطقه ۲ من ۱۷۰۰ و کشوری ۵۲۰۰ و ترازم ۸۹۰۰ بود
البته برای رجایی تراز‌ زیرگروه یک مهمه
نمیشه حداکثر گفت بستگی به استان داره
ولی بدترین رتبه ای که همکلاسیمه ۴۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ ئه البته این برای همه استانا صادق نیست
یکی از استانا ۱۰۰۰ منطقه دو قبول نشده چون رتبه بهتری اومده

----------

